# termo couple



## aneudy (Mar 21, 2007)

Hola a todos , soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera preguntar lo siguiente aunque no si si esta es la seccion indicada pero aqui va sino me dejan sabe:

El asunto es que tengo unas maquinas de sellado de plasticos las cuales utilizan termo controladores para mantener la temperatura predeterminada, pero estas maquians tienen unos dados con calor permanente lo que hace facil que el termo controlador apague o encienda la corriente para calentar o enfriar el dado, el problema es que quisiera hacer lo mismo en una maquina donde el calor no sea permanente, es decir que selle con impulsos, he estado investigando en la red como pudiera hacer un termo controlador para calor en impulso y la verdad no he encontrado nada concreto, si alguno me pudiera ayudar a conseguir información sobre esto se los agraderia mucho, lo que busco con esto es ahorrar energia, ya que no estaria permanente calentando los dados.

Gracias.


----------



## thors (Mar 22, 2007)

aver  si te entiendo¿¿¿

necesitas controlar un calefactor que solo opere  cuando este sellando y que sea por pulsos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

1_ me imagino que tienes calculado el calor necesesario para el sellado..
2_para trabajar con pulsos en el calefactor deberas controlar la energia con SSR
3_deberas fabricarte o comprar un controlador que pueda tarbajar con P.I.D.

suerte


----------



## Wixx (Mar 23, 2007)

Tu lo que estas buscando es algo que funcione con el mismo principio que el cautin que calienta al contacto (coldheat).


----------



## william rodriguez j (Abr 11, 2007)

Utiliza resistencias de ferroniquel, comandadas por un microsuiche o mejor por un temporizador de 0 a 1 segundo; así cada impulso lo controla el temporizador o el microsuiche, aprovechando que las resistencias de hilo de ferroniquel calientan y apagan instantaneamente (esto para sellado)


----------



## HAMP (Abr 25, 2007)

Existen máquinas que sueldan por radiofrecuencia, no sirve para todos los materiales pero depende de lo que quieras sellar. estas maquinas son básicamente un transmisor de radio que descarga la señal de emision a traves de un electrodo entre el cual y tierra se coloca el material a soldar. El electrodo se va calentando paulatinamente pero la soldadura se realiza por el paso de la señal de radio no por electrodo caliente. Quizá te sirva. Saludos


----------



## thors (Abr 26, 2007)

Hamp

¿ tu hablas del sellado por ultrasonido ? si no es asi puedes explicarlo


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 26, 2007)

aneudy podrías explicar un poco más tu aplicación, cual es el tipo de plástico y espesor que utilizas?? 

Hay máquinas muy simples de activación por ciclo, (al ponerse en contacto con el plástico), esta cuenta un control de temperatura...


----------



## HAMP (Abr 26, 2007)

Mira, si bien mi conocimiento de electrónica es casi nulo te puedo comentar lo siguiente:existe un tipo de máquina de soldar para plásticos que se emplea fundamentalmente con telas de P.V.C. del tipo que se emplean en la coberturas para camiones que sueldan por la elevaci'on de temperatura que se produce cuando atraviesa la tela un flujo de energía electromagnética. Esta energía en forma de radiofrecuencia es emitida por un generador de ondas de radio de aprox. 1kw (es el caso que yo conozco) que descarga la señal generada a través de un electrodo (móvil) y tierra (fijo) entre ambos se interponen las telas a soldar el electrodo móvil es movido por un actuador neumático. Puedes preguntarle a alguien que se dedique a reparar o confeccionar las lonas de lo0s camiones o toldos plasticos para frentes de negocios etc.
Saludos


----------



## michaelferreiras (Ago 15, 2010)

Me gustaria saber si conoces de algún sitio donde pueda encontrar diagramas electricos de este tipo de máquinas, pues tengo una descompuesta, bastante vieja, de la cual ya no aparecen repuestos, trabaja con tubos de vacio. Entonces quisiera actualizarla utilizando algún diagrama reciente, pues no tengo referencias ni se trabajar con este tipo de tubos.

Saludos cordiales!


----------



## HADES (Ago 15, 2010)

michaelferreiras dijo:


> Me gustaria saber si conoces de algún sitio donde pueda encontrar diagramas electricos de este tipo de máquinas, pues tengo una descompuesta, bastante vieja, de la cual ya no aparecen repuestos, trabaja con tubos de vacio. Entonces quisiera actualizarla utilizando algún diagrama reciente, pues no tengo referencias ni se trabajar con este tipo de tubos.
> 
> Saludos cordiales!



eh el compañero de arriba ya no se conecto desde el 2007 asi que dudo que te conteste

por otra porque no le tomas un par de fotos y si podes leer que numero tienen impreso las valvulas se te podria ayudar

saludos!

HADES


----------

